# More animes need a transformation like this



## foussiremix (Feb 26, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F2KhA1Y1Dk

Now sailer moons and co  tf doesnt look like good anymore they got OWNED


----------



## Ieono (Feb 26, 2015)

Hmmm....

"Anime" is already plural, for one. Also, "sailor moon". And err....I'm backing away now.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 26, 2015)

Sailor moon isn't a full Toei product, So Toei doesn't curr about it.

That's why it looks like shit.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 26, 2015)

Stop spoiling Rebellion for me. I haven't watched the third Meguca movie yet.
Sailor Moon transformations are fine. Madoka's is better is all.


----------



## galaxy-meow (Feb 26, 2015)

Even though I think Madoka is shit, I can agree that this transformation was very well done because of over all visual themes of the anime. As a Sailor Moon fan, Crystal makes me cry with how fucking ugly it is ;_; Classic Sailor Moon is much more magical and elegant than the floppy bullshit happening with the CG in Crystal.


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 26, 2015)

This is not the type of transformation I was hoping for -_-


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 26, 2015)

BadRoy said:


> This is not the type of transformation I was hoping for -_-



*jedi hand wave* These aren't the transformations you are looking for. 

OT: Love the music, love the backgrouds, love the surrealistic touch. It's wasted on such boring designs like big boobied animu eyed preteens.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 26, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> *jedi hand wave* These aren't the transformations you are looking for.
> 
> OT: Love the music, love the backgrouds, love the surrealistic touch. It's wasted on such boring designs like big boobied animu eyed preteens.


Maybe you'd like the enemy designs of Madoka Magica more? All of them are really interesting to look at and are very surrealistic in design.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 26, 2015)

BadRoy said:


> This is not the type of transformation I was hoping for -_-


I don't think I know any anime that provides an episodic dose of zoanthropic tf. Not sure I want to.


----------



## ADF (Feb 27, 2015)

Disappointed by the lack of actual transformation :/


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 27, 2015)

ADF said:


> Disappointed by the lack of actual transformation :/


Generally, in 'anime lingo' this is what a transformation usually stands for: fancy clothing changes and power ups, especially in the person performing it is a magical girl.


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 27, 2015)

I like sayakas breakdance soo  much.
But what a dance style has homura.
She looks like for me only jumping around like a ball


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 27, 2015)

Well, that was anticlimactic.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 27, 2015)

Two minutes and forty-eight seconds to transform?  Even without "superpowers," I'd have their butts kicked long before they were "ready."  If I was the villain.


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 28, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhgJ4UTTDzo


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 28, 2015)

Sailer moon needs for her tf like 1 minute but the enemies doesnt attack her.
In magica madoka the enemies are witches and they dont even where at the witch.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Lol~ the yellow one hatched out of her own butt <:


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 2, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3W1E1Rqgfac

New vid

This transformation is kinda pervert.
TENTACLES  RAPE
Kids dont take LSD when you transform


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 2, 2015)

magical girl shows are shit.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 2, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> magical girl shows are shit.


B-But Princess Tutu! And uh....Does RE: Cutie Honey count?


----------

